# Uber Whatsit #136



## 480sparky (Jan 3, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits!


----------



## squirrels (Jan 3, 2013)

Sandwich bag? I'm now under the delusion that everything is fractal.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

coffee table, and the razor blades are just out of frame!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 3, 2013)

Linoleum countertop?


----------



## baturn (Jan 3, 2013)

Something fast in a snow storm?


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 3, 2013)

enameled steel pot?


----------



## Nikmal (Jan 3, 2013)

Enameled oven door.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## nycphotography (Jan 4, 2013)

corian kitchen counter?


----------



## Scuba (Jan 4, 2013)

windshield wiper blade


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2013)

Flexible curve guide/straight edge?


----------



## christop (Jan 5, 2013)

rubber wrist strap


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

You can get all tied up with this.


----------



## christop (Jan 6, 2013)

twist tie


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

christop said:


> twist tie


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 6, 2013)

BTW:  How do you get the crazy colors?  Do you have a SOC version you can share?

That looks like an AIS lens... but what's the cable sticking off of it and what's it connected to?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> BTW:  How do you get the crazy colors?  Do you have a SOC version you can share?



It's a 14-frame focus stack.  There's really no 'crazy' colors.... that's just how it really looks up close.



nycphotography said:


> That looks like an AIS lens... but what's the cable sticking off of it and what's it connected to?



It's a reversed 28mm AIS with a BR-6 and cable release controlling the aperture. Since I'm shooting with a PB-6 bellows, there's no connection between the lens and camera to control the aperture.  So I got an old 28 AIS for macro work, and reverse it with a BR2A when needed.  To open & close the aperture, I use the BR-6 and a cable release.  This allows me to focus & compose with the lens open, then close it down to take a shot.  If I mount the lens 'normally', the bellows has that same function built into it.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 6, 2013)

With the bellows why also reverse the lens?  Even fully extended you still can't get close enough focus distance?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> With the bellows why also reverse the lens?  Even fully extended you still can't get close enough focus distance?



Mounting the 28 'normally' give me a maximum reproduction ratio of *3.7*:1.  Reversing it takes me to *7.7*:1.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 6, 2013)

I have three AIS lenses... a 50 f1.4, a 105 f2.5, and a 135 f2.8

Would those work, and get t similar reproduction rates, w/o reversing?

Or would I want to scare up a 35 and 28mm AIS lenses to go with it?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> I have three AIS lenses... a 50 f1.4, a 105 f2.5, and a 135 f2.8
> 
> Would those work, and get t similar reproduction rates, w/o reversing?
> 
> Or would I want to scare up a 35 and 28mm AIS lenses to go with it?



Are you using a bellows?


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 6, 2013)

I would probably start w/ tubes, and then try to find a bellows.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> I would probably start w/ tubes, and then try to find a bellows.



Reversing a lens to increase the reproduction ratio doesn't work much until you start to get into focal lengths of 35mm and smaller.  And reversing a 105 may actually reduce the RR.  Reversing a 135 surely will.


----------

